# Made a grinder/sander/linisher to be the best i could



## flh801978 (29 Mar 2018)

I had various grinders/ sanders/ belt and disc sanders to cover most uses but allways left dissapointed wit the performance of them..tracking problems, underpowered, awkward to use so I decided to make a 2" x 72 " belt grinder
I decided on this belt size as theres lots of belts available to cut almost anything and reasonably priced
first designs were mapped out in the kitchen with pans and glasses to get various dimensions






Bought some pallet truck nylon wheels for the 3 guiding rollers and a rubber pallet truck steering wheel for the driver
I had a new 3 phase 2 hp motor spare and a new VFD would give me belt speeds of between 3 m/s to 30m/s
some 2" squre 1/4" wall steel made the structure and 1.5" 1/4" wall made the arms to hold various attachments





after much testing and adding brackets for variuos things I had the parts powder coated and this is the result





Now making parts and shapening chisels gouges drills etc is a pleasure

Ian


----------



## AES (30 Mar 2018)

That's a very nice and substantial looking job flh.

I tried expanding the pix but still cant quite decide - are those pallet truck wheels crowned or flat please? And how do you adjust the tracking of the belt (if the wheels are crowned I guess that's not necessary)?

Also, how much tension do you put on the belt (I guess you "simply" spread the two vertical columns apart until it feels "about right" then tighten up the retaining bolt/s)?

AES


----------



## flh801978 (30 Mar 2018)

Aes
the wheels are flat for the front 2 it did run well with the top one flat but i had a suitable piece of alloy to make a crowned top one and that its adjustable for tracking
The tension is set by a spring in the top wheel post...just push down on the top slip the belt off and on with a new ...no adjustments needed

Ian


----------



## flh801978 (30 Mar 2018)

A view from the other side


----------



## AES (30 Mar 2018)

Ah, got it flh, thanks. I also now see the little "table" against the vertical section of the belt (which was going to be my next Q)!

It really does look a very nice, workman-like job. Thanks for posting.

AES

P.S: I did like the initial "set up" pic with the glasses, saucepan, etc! That really is "practical engineering"! Did you buy your beer glasses to suit the OD of the pallet truck wheels or vice-versa?


----------



## AndyT (30 Mar 2018)

Nice job! A lot cheaper than a Sorby Pro-Edge and I bet it's even more robustly built.


----------



## lee celtic (30 Mar 2018)

Very nice job... and thanks for the photos too.. that looks way better than the flimsy pressed steel and plastic thing they have us use at work.. I like the adjustment on the vertical face too.. 

Did you put anything behind the belt as a backer on the vertical face.. Nylon etc or is it just on the steel.?

We have maybe 5 pallet trucks at work waiting to be weighed in due to busted hydraulics (maintenance guys trying to move 5 ton machines on 2 ton pallet trucks) and I feel a smaller version coming on . I have a a small collection of 42 inch belts and no machine.


----------



## n0legs (30 Mar 2018)

That's cool =D>


----------



## flh801978 (30 Mar 2018)

Lee
At first i had just the metal powder coated running against the back of the belt on the anvil but just fitted a carbon backing pad designed for the 4 “ wide makita belt sanders seems to work a treat at keeping cool and lubing the belts passage
Ian


----------



## flh801978 (30 Mar 2018)

Ive also ordered a 10” and a 4 “ contact wheel to run the belt on when you need a concave face putting on.
Good price from aliexpress but first time i’ve Used aliexpress so not sure how long they take to come


----------



## flh801978 (30 Mar 2018)

Andy t
Not sure about the cheaper than a pro edge
It stands me currently at £670 !!


----------



## AndyT (30 Mar 2018)

flh801978":1d4m2u2m said:


> Andy t
> Not sure about the cheaper than a pro edge
> It stands me currently at £670 !!



Ah, perhaps I misread "bought" as "salvaged" and didn't price a new 3-phase motor!  

Maybe lee celtic's version will be a bit cheaper if he can divert some of the bits from scrap and follow your design example.


----------



## flh801978 (30 Mar 2018)

Here’s a quick list of major items theres lots of bits i had in stock and haven’t priced
These grinders sell in the usa mainly for upwards of $2000 plus extra for extras.

Motor. £135
VFD £170
Steel for framework..some left over bought as off cuts £50
Belts so far £100
Wheels £ 60
Powder coating £30
Bearings £35
Control gear boxes and switches and pot. £ 50
Contact wheels £80

All fasteners welding gas and filler wire grinding cutting discs to build not accounted for

And about 30 hours to make


----------



## Inspector (30 Mar 2018)

Nice machine. Is it to feed a knife making hobby? That's where I've seen them used most often.

Pete


----------



## flh801978 (30 Mar 2018)

Pete
not really 
general fabrication work cleaning up of various metals restoration of work tools
also woodworking sanding parts
tool making and sharpening
I have no desire to make knifes particulary but yes they are widely used in the us and here for that purpose

But i just thought i'd make a monster pro edge type of machine adjustable and adaptable
and one overriding good thing is it only takes seconds to change belts for different grits/types of abrasives I cant bear changing even velcro discs.
I've got rid of 4 other stationery machines now after finishing this one.
Ian


----------

